# Looking for Buff Lace Polish chickens nearby



## Texas.girl

I live in Edwards Co (Rocksprings), 1 hour from Kerrville. My free Buff Lace Polish chick was found dead yesterday. We think it got trampled to death. We had grown fond of him and later on when we feel it is safe to do so would like to get a few of this breed or similar breed to add to our flock. So right now I am just trying to find out if there is anyone near me raising Buff Lace Polish or similar birds that will have some chicks or adults for sale in the future. I could home adults right now to add to my current flock of adults but do not want to take any chances on young chicks. So if you have such birds and are nearby, please comment.


----------

